

Ask HN: Would you hire me as an intern? - Raed667
http://raed.tn/?l=en

======
hyperpape
I can't comment too much about hiring interns--we've only done it once and I
wasn't involved. But I think you'd get phone interviews from companies like
mine* next year for junior positions, and offers if those went well.

As for this page, I don't know if you have a traditional resume, but I do have
concerns about it as someone who's interviewed/read resumes for Junior devs.

1) I don't know what your progress bars are supposed to mean, and I'm forced
to make inferences/guesses about what they mean. Don't make me guess, because
I might not guess the way you want me to.

2) I don't like the read more link under your experience section. In fact,
before I started writing a response here, I didn't read it.

I'd rather have the text that I want to see inline ("authored PHP plug-in for
the HostBill CMS to automate the task of domain registration, validation and
domain name changes. This reduced the response time from several days to a
couple of minutes, enhancing the user experience dramatically.") (P.S. What
did this PHP plugin use? Frameworks, persistence, etc?)

If you want a "read more" link that does a cute popup that a reader probably
won't click on, that's ok.

* We're an unsexy enterprise Saas company. We're certainly not Google, but we aim to hire good developers.

~~~
Raed667
0) Thanks for the response, much appreciated.

1) This is the second comment I get on the progress bars, I will be
investigating another form of data visualization.

2) The popups have been on my TODO list for a while, I agree that a shorter
re-write would be more efficient than a fancy animation.

I will get on this ASAP, Thanks

------
hluska
I have a bit of feedback:

\- _My idea of a pastime is, no doubt, literature, music and organizing social
events. "_

First, remove 'no doubt', it makes the sentence clunky and to be honest, it
made me think that you used Google Translate to build this. That isn't bad per
se, but it made me question whether you truly have professional-level fluency
in English.

In fact, I would likely rewrite that whole sentence.

\- The percentages in your progress bars make me ask (myself) too many
questions.

When you prepare a resume, assume that the reader will see 1000 resumes and
seek out ways to cull the herd. In this case, I find myself asking things like
"how does 70% in .js compare to 75% in HTML5??" Or, "I see that you can set up
Joomla. Does that count as 80% knowledge of PHP??" You don't want a reviewer
to have to make guesses about what your resume means - we rarely guess in your
favour...

You likely want keywords in your resume, but I wonder whether it would be a
better use of space if you expanded on your projects a little more.

\- The descriptions in your skills section make me wonder if you're telling
the truth.

For example, consider, "Logo design, Typography, Graphic creation...
(Photoshop/Illustrator/Inkscape/..)" When you say that but only show skills in
Photoshop and Illustrator, I wonder if you have ever actually done any
typography or logo design, or if you have ever used Inkscape. That makes me
question the rest of your resume!

Those little issues aside, you did a good job and should be proud of yourself.
Good luck in your search, your project and the rest of your Masters!!

~~~
Raed667
Thanks for taking the time to respond.

-Most comments mentioned the "progress bar issue", honestly this is the first time I thought that this would be a problem. According to you, what's the best way to display skills?

-I wanted to balance between keywords/length/readable-content (not sure if that worked) but if I didn't mention a number of tools or "skills" it is mainly not to make this section too long.

As I'm currently looking for a project mainly related to embedded systems, do
you think that I should just comment out all the "unrelated" fields?

Thank you again =)

------
emmet
I can't say that I completely understand the use of progress bars for your
skills, but overall you've got a nice set there.

~~~
Raed667
Thanks. As a student I'm aware that perfectly mastering a skill is difficult.
I put the progress bars because I thought it would be pretentious to just
mention a language or a framework and pretend that I master it fully.

~~~
wasyl
To be fair I'm very skeptical when I look at those graphs. "80%" progress
would suggest me that you're extremely fluent not only in language (as in
syntax), but you also have deeper understanding of how it works under the hood
(so at least familiarity with the specification + being able to use that
knowledge in practice), and probably familiarity with some most popular
frameworks/libraries. And I just find it hard to believe (not saying I'm
right) you have that much skill in 2 languages (which would take quite some
time of actually working as a dev, I think), and not much less in another 4
(~70%). That's a lot. I'd much rather see language + brief overview of skills
(frameworks, is it mostly knowing of syntax or you have actually built some
larger scale projects with it)

~~~
badthingfactory
Also, how does one average their level of knowledge against things they don't
know? If you asked me how good I was at C# 3 years ago, I probably would have
said 75%. Three years later, I would say 65%.

I'm significantly better at C# now than I was 3 years ago, but I'm also more
aware of the things I don't understand. I also recently saw a Jon Skeet talk
and it ruined my level of self-worth.

------
philiphodgen
I would suggest buying a Kindle book titled "The End of Jobs" by Taylor
Pearson [http://taylorpearson.me](http://taylorpearson.me) and look at the
chapter on apprenticeships. Taylor gives excruciating detail on what a would-
be apprentice (and the entrepreneur contemplating the responsibility of taking
on an apprentice) should do, and what to expect from the relationship.

You may find it useful in landing the position you desire.

------
lordnacho
What are the requirements of your graduation project? Topic/timespan?

~~~
Raed667
Thank you for your interest. My project can be about any subject relative to
embedded systems/wearable/IoT..

The project would start early 2016 (February/March) and should be around 4/5
months long.

------
Raed667
OP here: Wow! that's a lot of traffic thank you!

Even if you're not currently hiring, I would love to get some feedback on the
resume and if there is anything that should change.

